# This forum needs to stop hating on the supplement industry



## The Rocker (Oct 19, 2022)

It's a stale, old act. Of course these mainstream products will have lesser effects on seasoned steroid users, but that doesn't make them useless or a waste of money for the general public. 

Of course supplements were more effective 20 years ago when you could buy Andro at the grocery store. But the government has taken away our right to decide and supplement companies such as UNIVERSAL have done a wonderful job reformulating their products to meet the new standards. 

When people ask about supplements here, they are met with mockery and calls to consume male semen. This is incredibly insensitive and not constructive. Why would you not want to give a serious answer?


----------



## eazy (Oct 19, 2022)

green since 2015.


----------



## JeffGoldblumLips (Oct 19, 2022)

The Rocker said:


> It's a stale, old act. Of course these mainstream products will have lesser effects on seasoned steroid users, but that doesn't make them useless or a waste of money for the general public.
> 
> Of course supplements were more effective 20 years ago when you could buy Andro at the grocery store. But the government has taken away our right to decide and supplement companies such as UNIVERSAL have done a wonderful job reformulating their products to meet the new standards.
> 
> When people ask about supplements here, they are met with mockery and calls to consume male semen. This is incredibly insensitive and not constructive. Why would you not want to give a serious answer?


The entire industry is propped up by a fairly esoteric class of drugs yet they never mention this.....Even now that they're pushing "trt" more and more it's still structured to milk cash from impatient rubes.  This is also a forum called "underground bodybuilding", I'd hazard to guess most members are past the point of wondering if test boosters and pump formula preworkouts work well.


----------



## TODAY (Oct 19, 2022)

The Rocker said:


> It's a stale, old act. Of course these mainstream products will have lesser effects on seasoned steroid users, but that doesn't make them useless or a waste of money for the general public.
> 
> Of course supplements were more effective 20 years ago when you could buy Andro at the grocery store. But the government has taken away our right to decide and supplement companies such as UNIVERSAL have done a wonderful job reformulating their products to meet the new standards.
> 
> When people ask about supplements here, they are met with mockery and calls to consume male semen. This is incredibly insensitive and not constructive. Why would you not want to give a serious answer?


Eat a dick, you worthless charlatan.


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Oct 19, 2022)

Buncha haterz and PIP babies around here.


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## shackleford (Oct 19, 2022)

Trendkill said:


>


I dont need your rocking chair, your geritol, or your medicare!


----------



## Test_subject (Oct 19, 2022)

The Rocker said:


> It's a stale, old act. Of course these mainstream products will have lesser effects on seasoned steroid users, but that doesn't make them useless or a waste of money for the general public.
> 
> Of course supplements were more effective 20 years ago when you could buy Andro at the grocery store. But the government has taken away our right to decide and supplement companies such as UNIVERSAL have done a wonderful job reformulating their products to meet the new standards.
> 
> When people ask about supplements here, they are met with mockery and calls to consume male semen. This is incredibly insensitive and not constructive. Why would you not want to give a serious answer?


Just cut to the chase and tell us what you’re selling.


----------



## shackleford (Oct 19, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Just cut to the chase and tell us what you’re selling.


no no, he must insult us first, to warm us up to the deal.


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Oct 19, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Just cut to the chase and tell us what you’re selling.



If it's Turkesterone i'm so buying it, then leaving a review strictly based on speed of answering emails and t/a.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 19, 2022)

shackleford said:


> no no, he must insult us first, to warm us up to the deal.


Its a great strategy. I'll take 2 of whatever it is OP!


----------



## shackleford (Oct 19, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> If it's Turkesterone i'm so buying it, then leaving a review strictly based on speed of answering emails and t/a.


dont forget packaging. if its shines, so does your review


----------



## The Rocker (Oct 19, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Eat a dick, you worthless charlatan.



Suck a dick and get that semen you crave


----------



## The Rocker (Oct 19, 2022)

eazy said:


> green since 2015.


What does that mean?


JeffGoldblumLips said:


> The entire industry is propped up by a fairly esoteric class of drugs yet they never mention this.....Even now that they're pushing "trt" more and more it's still structured to milk cash from impatient rubes.  This is also a forum called "underground bodybuilding", I'd hazard to guess most members are past the point of wondering if test boosters and pump formula preworkouts work well.


I agree with you on TRT as pushed by the crooked medical industry. But to take it out on independent supplement companies is just wrong. 

Test boosters and pump formulas do work really well. 


shackleford said:


> dont forget packaging. if its shines, so does your review


There was great packaging back in the day.


lifter6973 said:


> Its a great strategy. I'll take 2 of whatever it is OP!


Are you accusing me of being on drugs?


----------



## Test_subject (Oct 19, 2022)

The Rocker said:


> Test boosters and pump formulas do work really well.


I’m open to reading these studies. Post them up.


----------



## The Rocker (Oct 19, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> I’m open to reading these studies. Post them up.


Forget a study. I'm speaking from personal experience.


----------



## Test_subject (Oct 19, 2022)

The Rocker said:


> Forget a study. I'm speaking from personal experience.


Oh OK. What was the change in your bloodwork from before to after taking the test boosters?

Make sure to redact the personal information on your blood panel before you post it.


----------



## TODAY (Oct 19, 2022)

The Rocker said:


> Forget a study. I'm speaking from personal experience.


You're the perfect mark


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 19, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Oh OK. What was the change in your bloodwork from before to after taking the test boosters?
> 
> Make sure to redact the personal information on your blood panel before you post it.


I have a cousin who tried to get me to buy a 140 dollar test booster because “it really fucking works, you’ll be huge in no time” with 0 blood work to show.

I spent that 140 on some test c and dbol


----------



## The Rocker (Oct 19, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Oh OK. What was the change in your bloodwork from before to after taking the test boosters?
> 
> Make sure to redact the personal information on your blood panel before you post it.


I'm not talking about bloodwork.

I'm talking about performance in the gym, sex drive and energy levels. 


TODAY said:


> You're the perfect mark


This isn't a pro wrestling forum, so what's your point?


----------



## Test_subject (Oct 19, 2022)

The Rocker said:


> I'm not talking about bloodwork.
> 
> I'm talking about performance in the gym, sex drive and energy levels.


What I’m hearing is that you have absolutely zero objective evidence that they work at all.

If test boosters worked so well, don’t you think they’d be prescribed for TRT, or at least investigated for that purpose?


----------



## Send0 (Oct 19, 2022)

The Rocker said:


> I'm not talking about bloodwork.
> 
> I'm talking about performance in the gym, sex drive and energy levels.
> 
> This isn't a pro wrestling forum, so what's your point?


So you're talking how you feel then, and not actual data backed evidence.. right?


----------



## The Rocker (Oct 19, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> What I’m hearing is that you have absolutely zero objective evidence that they work at all.
> 
> If test boosters worked so well, don’t you think they’d be prescribed for TRT?


My own personal experience in my evidence. Your mileage may vary 

I can compare my workout without Hostility to my workout with Hostility and the results are clear.

As for your question, doctors rarely want to promote natural or OTC cures that don't line their pockets and keep you coming back.


----------



## The Rocker (Oct 19, 2022)

Send0 said:


> So you're talking how you feel then, and not actual data backed evidence.. right?


That's the whole point of supplements. To boost our performance. Not something on a spreadsheet.


----------



## Test_subject (Oct 19, 2022)

The Rocker said:


> My own personal experience in my evidence. Your mileage may vary
> 
> I can compare my workout without Hostility to my workout with Hostility and the results are clear.


There’s the pitch. I called that one.


----------



## The Rocker (Oct 19, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> There’s the pitch. I called that one.


I'm not affiliated with Fouad Abiad or Hosstility at all. I'm just a fan of his products.

I like some other companies too, such as UNIVERSAL and Allmax.


----------



## Send0 (Oct 19, 2022)

The Rocker said:


> That's the whole point of supplements. To boost our performance. Not something on a spreadsheet.


You are aware that the placebo effect is a real thing, right?

I mean if you believe it's working, and therefore are pushing yourself harder because of it, then who am I to get in the way of your personalized placebo effect. 

I'd rather spend my money on food 🤷‍♂️.


----------



## The Rocker (Oct 19, 2022)

Send0 said:


> You are aware that the placebo effect is a real thing, right?
> 
> I mean if you believe it's working, and therefore are pushing yourself harder because of it, then who am I to get in the way of your personalized placebo effect.
> 
> I'd rather spend my money on food 🤷‍♂️.


It's not a placebo affect. These are clinically dosed ingredients.


----------



## Test_subject (Oct 19, 2022)

The Rocker said:


> I'm not affiliated with Fouad Abiad or Hosstility at all. I'm just a fan of his products.
> 
> I like some other companies too, such as UNIVERSAL and Allmax.


I figured I’d return the butthurt WTF downvotes. 

You’re exactly the demographic that these shady supplement companies love: clueless, does everything off “the feelz” and doesn’t care about objective evidence.


----------



## Send0 (Oct 19, 2022)

The Rocker said:


> It's not a placebo affect. These are clinically dosed ingredients.


If it's clinical, then there should be published papers for us to disect the outcome of.

Even if there are papers, the testing methods have to also be evaluated to see if there was testing bias injected into their methods.

I'm out of this conversation. You guys enjoy.


----------



## Test_subject (Oct 19, 2022)

The Rocker said:


> It's not a placebo affect. These are clinically dosed ingredients.


How can you “clinically dose” something with no clinical studies done on it, Doofus?

Look up the word “clinical”.


----------



## The Rocker (Oct 19, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> I figured I’d return the butthurt WTF downvotes.
> 
> You’re exactly the demographic that these shady supplement companies love: clueless, does everything off “the feelz” and doesn’t care about objective evidence.


Fair enough.

How am I clueless? I'll give you the other two but I'm not clueless. If I can see and feel the difference in both my workouts and physique reflectively, how could I be clueless?


----------



## TODAY (Oct 19, 2022)

The Rocker said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> How am I clueless? I'll give you the other two but I'm not clueless. If I can see and feel the difference in both my workouts and physique reflectively, how could I be clueless?


You're clueless because I feel that you are clueless.


My personal experience dictates that you are clueless.


----------



## The Rocker (Oct 19, 2022)

Send0 said:


> If it's clinical, then there should be published papers for us to disect the outcome of.
> 
> Even if there are papers, the testing methods have to also be evaluated to see if there was testing bias injected into their methods.
> 
> I'm out of this conversation. You guys enjoy.





Test_subject said:


> How can you “clinically dose” something with no clinical studies done on it, Doofus?
> 
> Look up the word “clinical”.


Fouad Abiad was one of the top 10 bodybuilders in the world at one point. He has a vast knowledge of what dosages are affective for each ingredient.

Jim Stoppani has a PhD from the Yale school of medicine. You're going to tell him he doesn't know what clinical means?


----------



## The Rocker (Oct 19, 2022)

TODAY said:


> You're clueless because I feel that you are clueless.
> 
> 
> My personal experience dictates that you are clueless.


You sound like a really intelligent fucker, do you know that?


----------



## Test_subject (Oct 19, 2022)

The Rocker said:


> Fouad Abiad was one of the top 10 bodybuilders in the world at one point. He has a vast knowledge of what dosages are affective for each ingredient.
> 
> Jim Stoppani has a PhD from the Yale school of medicine. You're going to tell him he doesn't know what clinical means?


The fact that you said this is excellent evidence of how effective marketing can be. 

You think that Fouad and Jim Stoppani actually take this shit?  Come on, man…


----------



## The Rocker (Oct 19, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> The fact that you said this is excellent evidence of how effective marketing can be.
> 
> You think that Fouad and Jim Stoppani actually take this shit?  Come on, man…


I think they take this shit and steroids.


----------



## Test_subject (Oct 19, 2022)

The Rocker said:


> I think they take this shit and steroids.


Why in the actual fuck would you take a test booster while also taking AAS?  

Think about that for about 0.5 seconds…


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 19, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Oh OK. What was the change in your bloodwork from before to after taking the test boosters?
> 
> Make sure to redact the personal information on your blood panel before you post it.


bwahahha- he shit posted you- I see a pattern


----------



## The Rocker (Oct 19, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Why in the actual fuck would you take a test booster while also taking AAS?
> 
> Think about that for about 0.5 seconds…


I think they take it as a PCT.

Evan Centopani has talked about how Animal products help him for when he's off cycle.


----------



## The Rocker (Oct 19, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> bwahahha- he shit posted you- I see a pattern


People posting shit straight out of a urinal.


----------



## Test_subject (Oct 19, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> bwahahha- he shit posted you- I see a pattern


He seems about as smart as a reasonably intelligent rock.


----------



## Test_subject (Oct 19, 2022)

The Rocker said:


> I think they take it as a PCT.
> 
> Evan Centopani has talked about how Animal products help him for when he's off cycle.


Pro bodybuilders don’t PCT but OK.

Anyway, I’m done. You’re either a troll or abjectly stupid. They’re functionally the same thing so I’m out.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 19, 2022)

Send0 said:


> You are aware that the placebo effect is a real thing, right?
> 
> I mean if you believe it's working, and therefore are pushing yourself harder because of it, then who am I to get in the way of your personalized placebo effect.
> 
> I'd rather spend my money on food 🤷‍♂️.


Nugenix or Actual Gear to 'boost' your testosterone and she'll like it too
Seems like a no brainer to me


----------



## The Rocker (Oct 19, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Pro bodybuilders don’t PCT but OK.
> 
> Anyway, I’m done. You’re either a troll or abjectly stupid. They’re functionally the same thing so I’m out.


They take the pump products for sure. I know Fouad made Hosstility because it's what he had been using in his homebrew Pre workouts for years. 


lifter6973 said:


> Nugenix or Actual Gear to 'boost' your testosterone and she'll like it too
> Seems like a no brainer to me


I've never tried Nugenix.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 19, 2022)

The Rocker said:


> Fouad Abiad was one of the top 10 bodybuilders in the world at one point. He has a vast knowledge of what dosages are affective for each ingredient.
> 
> Jim Stoppani has a PhD from the Yale school of medicine. You're going to tell him he doesn't know what clinical means?


Just....Just Stop.


----------



## TODAY (Oct 19, 2022)

The Rocker said:


> You sound like a really intelligent fucker, do you know that?


I credit my vast intellect to the awesome nootropic power of ginseng root.


----------



## The Rocker (Oct 19, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Just....Just Stop.
> View attachment 30652


That's a really thoughtful post there. You're really making a compelling counterargument by posting an Eli Manning gif.🤦‍♂️


TODAY said:


> I credit my vast intellect to the awesome nootropic power of ginseng root.


Nootropics work.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 19, 2022)

Fuck some sup named hostility. You know what helps my workouts? FUCKING HOSTILE!


----------



## The Rocker (Oct 19, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Fuck some sup named hostility. You know what helps my workouts? FUCKING HOSTILE!


I like that song a lot. I've listened to it on chest and legs days.


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 19, 2022)

@The Rocker what is your endgame here?  What are you trying to convince us of and why?  You've made 86 posts in 7 1/2 years.  Nearly a third of those are today.  You are sharing anecdotal evidence of supplements that have long been written off by science and most other reasonably knowledgeable people.  Are you trying to sell something or did you just wake up today, log on to UGBB for the first time in 3 years and decide to share your own personal experience with testosterone boosters and pre workout crap?  WTF dude?


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 19, 2022)

The Rocker said:


> I like that song a lot. I've listened to it on chest and legs days.


You're not allowed to listen to this song.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 19, 2022)

I just went on a poop spree;
Feels good man.....feels good 💩


----------



## shackleford (Oct 19, 2022)

i think the troll may have gained access to another account.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 19, 2022)

The Rocker said:


> *They take the pump products for sure. I know Fouad made Hosstility because it's what he had been using in his homebrew Pre workouts for years.*
> 
> I've never tried Nugenix.


Do you have Faoud’s preworkout ingredients written on a post-it. Let’s see his preworkout recipe that you’re referencing here.


----------



## shackleford (Oct 19, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Do you have Faoud’s preworkout ingredients written on a post-it. Let’s see his preworkout recipe that you’re referencing here.


sorry its a proprietary mixture. but we promise everything is "clincally" dosed.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 19, 2022)

Ok, now I know why the troll dose it! Felt good shitting on this guy in the entire thread wherever he speaks lol.


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 19, 2022)

The Rocker said:


> Fouad Abiad was one of the top 10 bodybuilders in the world at one point. He has a vast knowledge of what dosages are affective for each ingredient.
> 
> Jim Stoppani has a PhD from the Yale school of medicine. You're going to tell him he doesn't know what clinical means?


Greg Doucette was an IFBB pro and was selling Turkesterone and had a bunch of people saying how great it was. It later was sent out for testing and in contained just a small fraction of what was claimed. Yet people were swearing by it. So people trying to make a buck will use their name to push anything.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 19, 2022)

The Rocker said:


> They take the pump products for sure. I know Fouad made Hosstility because it's what he had been using in his homebrew Pre workouts for years.
> 
> I've never tried Nugenix.


Have you by any chance ever gone by the name "Skullcrusher?"


----------



## The Rocker (Oct 20, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> @The Rocker what is your endgame here?  What are you trying to convince us of and why?  You've made 86 posts in 7 1/2 years.  Nearly a third of those are today.  You are sharing anecdotal evidence of supplements that have long been written off by science and most other reasonably knowledgeable people.  Are you trying to sell something or did you just wake up today, log on to UGBB for the first time in 3 years and decide to share your own personal experience with testosterone boosters and pre workout crap?  WTF dude?


I'm just reacting to the nonsense I saw in the other thread. A guy asking an honest question and basically being told to suck dick to get better gains. It's just not cool. I don't see why my length of time as a member or number of posts should factor in?

I'm not trying to sell anything. I'm not affiliated with any company, I just bodybuild as a hobby. Fouad Abiad is one of my favorite bodybuilders ever and his company is the best. But you guys don't even give it a chance.


Trendkill said:


> You're not allowed to listen to this song.


How can you tell a guy named THE ROCKER that he can't listen to PANTERA?


JuiceTrain said:


> I just went on a poop spree;
> Feels good man.....feels good 💩


Cleveland steamer 💩


BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Do you have Faoud’s preworkout ingredients written on a post-it. Let’s see his preworkout recipe that you’re referencing here.


It's on the bottle. No need for a post it. 








						HOSSTILITY PRE-WORKOUT
					

Hosstility by Hosstile is a complete all-in-one stimulant pre workout with high-quality ingredients to help fuel the best muscle pumps, support hydration with electrolytes, and maximize energy and focus every workout.




					hosstile.com
				






Butch_C said:


> Greg Doucette was an IFBB pro and was selling Turkesterone and had a bunch of people saying how great it was. It later was sent out for testing and in contained just a small fraction of what was claimed. Yet people were swearing by it. So people trying to make a buck will use their name to push anything.


That guy is an untrustworthy dweeb with the worst voice I've ever heard. I don't think it's fair to compare men like Fouad Abiad, Jim Stoppani and Evan Centopani to him.


CohibaRobusto said:


> Have you by any chance ever gone by the name "Skullcrusher?"


No, I've never heard of him.


----------



## Joliver (Oct 20, 2022)

Hi. Name's Jol. I'm here to talk to you all about creatine.

You should take creatine. Creatine will make you big and strong. Creatine will give you lots of endurance for things. It's good for your muscles and stuff.

In summary, you should take creatine and my name is jol.

Thank you.

Like this post and be entered for a drawing to win a Tesla*.





*Complete lie


----------



## shackleford (Oct 20, 2022)

Joliver said:


> *Complete lie


the tesla part, or all of it?


----------



## Joliver (Oct 20, 2022)

shackleford said:


> the tesla part, or all of it?



Creatine is great. I'm only sticking the Tesla out there as a way to collect your info so I can steal your identity. 

Couldn't help but notice you didn't enter the drawing...👀


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 20, 2022)

Warning: Hostile has been shown to cause Down Syndrome or mental retardation in a small percentage of the testing group. The makers of Hostile are not responsible should Hostile cause Down Syndrome or mental retardation. User discretion is advised. Do not shake Hostile. Do not look directly at Hostile. In the event that Hostile feels warm to the touch, immediately discard any remaining product outdoors. Hostile is not affiliated with Pantera. Hostile is made for cuckold liberals only. Anyone taking Hostile outside of the intended users will experience severe digestive issues. Do not wear pants while using Hostile. Hostile will make real women repulsed by the users of Hostile.


----------



## BigChief1 (Oct 20, 2022)

I’m in! Sign me up for 2 gallons of the Pixie dust that doesn’t really boost your testosterone but makes you “feel” it did. Sounds like good shit! Hey, if I’m one of the first million callers for the Billy Mays special do I get a free additional 2 gallons? Separate shipping of course. And what about one of those free cutlery sets? You know the ones valued at $2500 that slice through rebar. Do I get one of those too just for trying this amazing product?


----------



## The Rocker (Oct 20, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Hi. Name's Jol. I'm here to talk to you all about creatine.
> 
> You should take creatine. Creatine will make you big and strong. Creatine will give you lots of endurance for things. It's good for your muscles and stuff.
> 
> ...


What are you trying to get across? That you got swindled by some GNC employee back in 2002?


----------



## Joliver (Oct 20, 2022)

The Rocker said:


> What are you trying to get across? That you got swindled by some GNC employee back in 2002?



Takeaways:

1) my name is jol. 
2) creatine is great. 

Thank you for your time.


----------



## eazy (Oct 20, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Takeaways:
> 
> 1) my name is jol.
> 2) creatine is great.
> ...


clifs


----------



## Joliver (Oct 20, 2022)

eazy said:


> clifs



C-tine 👍
Me = jol


----------



## The Rocker (Oct 20, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Warning: Hostile has been shown to cause Down Syndrome or mental retardation in a small percentage of the testing group. The makers of Hostile are not responsible should Hostile cause Down Syndrome or mental retardation. User discretion is advised. Do not shake Hostile. Do not look directly at Hostile. In the event that Hostile feels warm to the touch, immediately discard any remaining product outdoors. Hostile is not affiliated with Pantera. Hostile is made for cuckold liberals only. Anyone taking Hostile outside of the intended users will experience severe digestive issues. Do not wear pants while using Hostile. Hostile will make real women repulsed by the users of Hostile.



Are you trying to call Fouad Abiad retarded? 

Hosstility is not affiliated with Pantera but they pair well together while working out. Hollow, A New Level, 5 Minutes Alone are all go to tracks for me.

Also, never experienced digestive issues. Go shit in a urinal.

Only short fat white people obsessed with Trump call people "cuckolds." And I say this as someone who wishes he was still president.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 20, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Takeaways:
> 
> 1) my name is jol.
> 2) creatine is great.
> ...


Do you have a coupon code for this creatine substance you speak of?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 20, 2022)

The Rocker said:


> Are you trying to call Fouad Abiad retarded?
> 
> Hosstility is not affiliated with Pantera but they pair well together while working out. Hollow, A New Level, 5 Minutes Alone are all go to tracks for me.
> 
> ...



I was calling 🫵YOU🫵 Retarded

Whatever. 

Here’s where I say goodbye because you’re the UGBB Troll


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 20, 2022)

The Rocker said:


> Are you trying to call Fouad Abiad retarded?
> 
> Hosstility is not affiliated with Pantera but they pair well together while working out. Hollow, A New Level, 5 Minutes Alone are all go to tracks for me.
> 
> ...


hey fucker, I will have you know bbbg is taller than your average knuckle dragger


----------



## eazy (Oct 20, 2022)

The Rocker said:


> Only short fat white people obsessed with Trump call people "cuckolds."


We don't do that here.

If I don't want this....





you can't do that.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 20, 2022)

eazy said:


> We don't do that here.
> 
> If I don't want this....
> 
> ...


----------



## snake (Oct 20, 2022)

I giggled every time I read "Supplements" 😆  That's just funny.

I'm not a human biologist so I got to ask the question, is there female semen?


----------



## The Rocker (Oct 20, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> hey fucker, I will have you know bbbg is taller than your average knuckle dragger


Then why is he accusing me of being a cuck?


eazy said:


> We don't do that here.
> 
> If I don't want this....
> 
> ...


Big difference here is that I'm just saying it how it is.


----------



## The Rocker (Oct 20, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I was calling 🫵YOU🫵 Retarded
> 
> Whatever.
> 
> ...


So I'm a troll while you're the one making posts like this? 


snake said:


> I giggled every time I read "Supplements" 😆  That's just funny.
> 
> I'm not a human biologist so I got to ask the question, is there female semen?


How is supplements a funny word?

Technically there is no such thing as female semen. Unless you count transgender women.


----------



## eazy (Oct 20, 2022)

The Rocker said:


> Technically there is no such thing as female semen.


Tell me you've never made a woman squirt, without telling me. I suppose it's not semen is your point.



> women express liquid from their urethra when they climax. For some, this consists of a small amount of _milky white fluid
> 
> Female ejaculation is characterized as an expulsion of fluid from the Skene's gland at the lower end of the urethra during or before an orgasm_


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 20, 2022)

snake said:


> I giggled every time I read "Supplements" 😆  That's just funny.
> 
> I'm not a human biologist so I got to ask the question, is there female semen?


Idk my girlfriend keeps saying she can cum but I haven’t seen her do it yet. Maybe she doesn’t want to be left out or something


----------



## snake (Oct 20, 2022)

The Rocker said:


> How is supplements a funny word.


It's in the context of how you use it. You're talking about anabolic androgenetic steroids, AAS, PEDs or gear. Hell I'd even take juice or gas but not supplements.

It's like some elementary school kid asking some girl if she wants to see his PP.


----------



## The Rocker (Oct 20, 2022)

snake said:


> It's in the context of how you use it. You're talking about anabolic androgenetic steroids, AAS, PEDs or gear. Hell I'd even take juice or gas but not supplements.
> 
> It's like some elementary school kid asking some girl if she wants to see his PP.



But I'm talking about supplements, not gear.


----------



## hard_gains (Oct 20, 2022)

eazy said:


> Tell me you've never made a woman squirt, without telling me. I suppose it's not semen is your point.


Squirt????? That's a myth. Just like testosterone boosters that work.


----------



## eazy (Oct 20, 2022)

snake said:


> It's in the context of how you use it. You're talking about anabolic androgenetic steroids, AAS, PEDs or gear. Hell I'd even take juice or gas but not supplements.
> 
> It's like some elementary school kid asking some girl if she wants to see his PP.


you know the "stuff"


----------



## eazy (Oct 20, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Squirt????? That's a myth. Just like testosterone boosters that work.




woman squirting


----------



## TODAY (Oct 20, 2022)

Yo, @The Rocker  does Fouad make a supplement that will help me find the g-spot


----------



## shackleford (Oct 20, 2022)

The Rocker said:


> shit straight out of a urinal.





The Rocker said:


> Go shit in a urinal.


I think you have a gross (haha) misunderstanding of the intended purpose of a urinal.


----------



## The Rocker (Oct 20, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Yo, @The Rocker  does Fouad make a supplement that will help me find the g-spot


No, but his podcast talks about stuff like that sometimes. 

It features other pro bodybuilders, including future Mr. Olympia Nick Walker. 


shackleford said:


> I think you have a gross (haha) misunderstanding of the intended purpose of a urinal.


I would never actually do it but it seems like others in here would with their shit posts. 😂


----------



## eazy (Oct 20, 2022)

The Rocker said:


> his podcast talks about stuff like that sometimes


this one didn't. fantastic episode though. does he know you're here on his behalf shilling?


----------



## The Rocker (Oct 20, 2022)

eazy said:


> this one didn't. fantastic episode though. does he know you're here on his behalf shilling?


How am I shilling for being a fan?


----------



## eazy (Oct 20, 2022)

The Rocker said:


> How am I shilling for being a fan?


forgive me. I misunderstood. I thought you were a HOSSTILE rep.


----------



## Joliver (Oct 20, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Do you have a coupon code for this creatine substance you speak of?



Yeah man. Just enter your social security number at Joliver.com for $8 bucks off. 

You'll be kicking sand in nerd faces shortly after your loading phase! 👍


----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 20, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Yeah man. Just enter your social security number at Joliver.com for $8 bucks off.
> 
> You'll be kicking sand in nerd faces shortly after your loading phase! 👍


I entered it 18 minutes ago. Has my creatine shipped yet?


----------



## Joliver (Oct 20, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> I entered it 18 minutes ago. Has my creatine shipped yet?



Yes. It is being shipped to my new house that you are living in as we speak. Congratulations! 

I got dibs on the slab tomorrow from noon to 2pm.


----------



## GreenAmine (Oct 20, 2022)

shackleford said:


> I think you have a gross (haha) misunderstanding of the intended purpose of a urinal.


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 20, 2022)

The Rocker said:


> It's not a placebo affect. These are clinically dosed ingredients.


Ok, enough of the bullshit.  I'm guessing you don't know what 90% of the shit you're taking actually is.  I'll bet I can count on 1 hand the number of "supplements" that have actually been proven effective through peer reviewed research.  And before you pop off, I'll share a story.  First two years I lifted seriously, 1983/84 (yeah, been at this a long time) my training partner and I used Weiders anabolic mega packs.  Holy shit those things were awesome.  THE GAINZ!!!!  Well, those were all recalled.  Complete bullshit.  Could it be the gaind were achieved through 6 days a week, zero missed days if hard training coupled with a massive amount of college cafeteria food? ( think a quarter of 2% milk with all three meals and a tray you couldn't fit another bite on).  

If want to spend your money on that garbage go ahead.  If you think it's helping fine.  Your body, your life, your money.  Just keep in mind just about every social media fitness influencer who shills with the "take this to look like me" approach never mentions the gear they're actually taking, and that includes the womenz.


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 20, 2022)

snake said:


> I giggled every time I read "Supplements" 😆  That's just funny.
> 
> I'm not a human biologist so I got to ask the question, is there female semen?


The Navy has thousands of em.

Submarines  are long and hard and full of seamen too but they don’t allow the female kind on them.


----------



## Yano (Oct 20, 2022)

Fouad  is a good guy , I've spoken to him a few times. He is a smart cat but his brother runs everything pretty much and he nods and signs off on it. Fouad is the spokesman and it is a family run business but he is not the brains so to speak behind it , never has been. 

I tried a couple of his products  when he first started up his supps line , its ok nothing to brag up or think is the  golden ticket to the land of gains thats for fucking sure.


----------



## Yano (Oct 20, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> The Navy has thousands of em.
> 
> Submarines  are long and hard and full of seamen too but they don’t allow the female kind on them.


long hard full of seamen and the uniform has  something called a Bib that you wear around your neck and hangs down  your back ......

it's clear that NO one thought any of that through when they came up with the whole idea.


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Oct 20, 2022)

Shut up pudding head


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 20, 2022)

Nobody’s going to bring up the fact that the supplement industry is unregulated?


----------



## Test_subject (Oct 20, 2022)

Joliver said:


> C-tine 👍
> Me = jol


Tesla = lie


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 20, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Tesla = lie


I would never want a Tesla here in Florida anyway. Too many power outages, I don't want to run a generator to charge my car.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 20, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Nobody’s going to bring up the fact that the supplement industry is unregulated?


No. We’re going to wait for that one guy to passive-aggressively make that point….


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 20, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> No. We’re going to wait for that one guy to passive-aggressively make that point….


Looks like I’m your man


----------



## Send0 (Oct 20, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Nobody’s going to bring up the fact that the supplement industry is unregulated?


🤫


----------



## Yano (Oct 20, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Tesla = lie


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Oct 20, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Nobody’s going to bring up the fact that the supplement industry is unregulated?



Nah. It's hard to argue that point without looking like a hypocrite when most of us use unregulated homemade steroids.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 20, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> Nah. It's hard argue that point without looking like a hypocrite when most of us use unregulated homemade steroids.


Eh, we can get our steroids HPLC tested or get blood work done for basic testosterone 

We’re do I send my pre workout to see if it’s accurately dosed or contains the active ingredients?


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Oct 20, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Eh, we can get our steroids HPLC tested or get blood work done for basic testosterone
> 
> We’re do I send my pre workout to see if it’s accurately dosed or contains the active ingredients?



Eurofins US.
Certified Laboratories
SORA Labs
Callabusa
Q Laboratories


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 20, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> Eurofins US.
> Certified Laboratories
> SORA Labs
> Callabusa
> Q Laboratories


Well shit.

I stand correxted


----------



## GreenAmine (Oct 20, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> Eurofins US


For whatever reason, we outsource a lot of our routine analytical testing to these clowns. Not a single employee I've interacted with could correctly guess the outcome of a coin toss if they were given 2 guesses. But to be fair, I would say that about every CRO I've encountered.


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 20, 2022)

The Rocker said:


> It's a stale, old act. Of course these mainstream products will have lesser effects on seasoned steroid users, but that doesn't make them useless or a waste of money for the general public.
> 
> Of course supplements were more effective 20 years ago when you could buy Andro at the grocery store. But the government has taken away our right to decide and supplement companies such as UNIVERSAL have done a wonderful job reformulating their products to meet the new standards.
> 
> When people ask about supplements here, they are met with mockery and calls to consume male semen. This is incredibly insensitive and not constructive. Why would you not want to give a serious answer?


When a man calls another man insensitive he has essentially carved his genitals into a big ugly gaping pussy


----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 20, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> When a man calls another man insensitive he has essentially carved his genitals into a big ugly gaping pussy


I missed you!


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 20, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> I missed you!


Missed you too buddy 😂


----------



## buck (Oct 20, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Nobody’s going to bring up the fact that the supplement industry is unregulated?


No reason for me to want the government having even more control over what they think is best for me. as i don't think they are doing a great job now without decreeing how health would be better with them in control.


----------



## Joliver (Oct 20, 2022)

Bulking supplements ranked from best to worst:

1) creatine 
2) chick's birth control 
3) fruity pebbles 

I look forward to the rigorous debate this post elicits.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 20, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> When a man calls another man insensitive he has essentially carved his genitals into a big ugly gaping pussy


REPORTED!


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 20, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> I missed you!


GAY! ALSO REPORTED!


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 20, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> GAY! ALSO REPORTED!


Reported for bigotry!!!  This is 500x worse than anything in the history of man kind. How dare you put mean words about a marginalized group out there for me to read


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 20, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Reported for bigotry!!!  This is 500x worse than anything in the history of man kind. How dare you put mean words about a marginalized group out there for me to read


2 things that will never go away at UGBB
1) 500x
2) The Pigeon Gif


----------



## The Rocker (Oct 21, 2022)

BRICKS said:


> Ok, enough of the bullshit.  I'm guessing you don't know what 90% of the shit you're taking actually is.  I'll bet I can count on 1 hand the number of "supplements" that have actually been proven effective through peer reviewed research.  And before you pop off, I'll share a story.  First two years I lifted seriously, 1983/84 (yeah, been at this a long time) my training partner and I used Weiders anabolic mega packs.  Holy shit those things were awesome.  THE GAINZ!!!!  Well, those were all recalled.  Complete bullshit.  Could it be the gaind were achieved through 6 days a week, zero missed days if hard training coupled with a massive amount of college cafeteria food? ( think a quarter of 2% milk with all three meals and a tray you couldn't fit another bite on).
> 
> If want to spend your money on that garbage go ahead.  If you think it's helping fine.  Your body, your life, your money.  Just keep in mind just about every social media fitness influencer who shills with the "take this to look like me" approach never mentions the gear they're actually taking, and that includes the womenz.


I understand and appreciate your story. I've heard similar ones from guys who came up in the 80s, 90s and 00s. Do you think it's fair to compare the supplement industry of the '80s to that of today? Because I've seen the industry change quite a bit just since the early-mid 2010s when outlandish packaging and proprietary blends were still the norm.

I'm not questioning that the influencers are on gear. But I don't think that means supplements don't have a place at all, especially for natty guys.




Yano said:


> Fouad  is a good guy , I've spoken to him a few times. He is a smart cat but his brother runs everything pretty much and he nods and signs off on it. Fouad is the spokesman and it is a family run business but he is not the brains so to speak behind it , never has been.
> 
> I tried a couple of his products  when he first started up his supps line , its ok nothing to brag up or think is the  golden ticket to the land of gains thats for fucking sure.


That's awesome that you talked to him. He's always been funny and easy to listen to on the podcast, even when some of the rotating guests can be annoying.

I haven't heard him talk much about his brother. Fouad may not be the brains in a scientific sense like Jim Stoppani, but isn't it fair to say he speaks from experience?

I think Hosstility is worth telling people about. I'm always telling guys at Gold's Gym to try it since they're stuck on C4, Total War, Bucked Up and other overly caffeinated crap.


----------



## The Rocker (Oct 21, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> When a man calls another man insensitive he has essentially carved his genitals into a big ugly gaping pussy


Maybe insensitive is the wrong word. Just seems like if a dude asks a genuine question about supplements around here, he gets told to essentially suck dicks.


buck said:


> No reason for me to want the government having even more control over what they think is best for me. as i don't think they are doing a great job now without decreeing how health would be better with them in control.


I agree with everything you just said. 


Joliver said:


> Bulking supplements ranked from best to worst:
> 
> 1) creatine
> 2) chick's birth control
> ...


This is the type of horse manure I'm talking about. But at least you admit creatine is good.


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 21, 2022)

I wonder if this is Shawn Michaels or Marty Jannetty. It’s gotta be Janetty. He was definitely using supplements and not PEDs.

Besides Hostility what else are you recommending to guys at the gym?  What gives you the sickest gains and the biggest pumps?  What will help me add serious pounds to my smith machine squats and my vertical leg press numbers?  Got anything that will increase my drive?Anything with Testofen in it?  

Wait, are you Frank Thomas?


----------



## The Rocker (Oct 21, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> I wonder if this is Shawn Michaels or Marty Jannetty. It’s gotta be Janetty. He was definitely using supplements and not PEDs.
> 
> Besides Hostility what else are you recommending to guys at the gym?  What gives you the sickest gains and the biggest pumps?  What will help me add serious pounds to my smith machine squats and my vertical leg press numbers?  Got anything that will increase my drive?Anything with Testofen in it?
> 
> Wait, are you Frank Thomas?


LOL, Marty Jannetty was better than people realized. 😂 But he expired just like the hair metal bands he looked like he could be a part of.

I've had good experience with *Animal M-Stak* in the past. You run it in a cycle.

I don't recommend doing smith machine bench press.


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 21, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> I wonder if this is Shawn Michaels or Marty Jannetty. It’s gotta be Janetty. He was definitely using supplements and not PEDs.
> 
> Besides Hostility what else are you recommending to guys at the gym?  What gives you the sickest gains and the biggest pumps?  What will help me add serious pounds to my smith machine squats and my vertical leg press numbers?  Got anything that will increase my drive?Anything with Testofen in it?
> 
> Wait, are you Frank Thomas?


I was asking for recommendations and you laugh at me. Damn. I’ll just continue using my C4 and Nugenix stack then.


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 21, 2022)

The Rocker said:


> LOL, Marty Jannetty was better than people realized. 😂 But he expired just like the hair metal bands he looked like he could be a part of.
> 
> I've had good experience with *Animal M-Stak* in the past. You run it in a cycle.
> 
> I don't recommend doing smith machine bench press.


I said smith machine squats. That is a true test of strength right there. Why don’t you recommend smith machine bench?  The smith machine rules.


----------



## The Rocker (Oct 21, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> I was asking for recommendations and you laugh at me. Damn. I’ll just continue using my C4 and Nugenix stack then.


I recommend taking Animal products.


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 21, 2022)

The Rocker said:


> I recommend taking Animal products.


What’s the link to your online store?  Do you take Apple Pay?


----------



## The Rocker (Oct 21, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> What’s the link to your online store?  Do you take Apple Pay?


I can't take Apple Pay anymore because Apple no longer allows Russian websites to use their services.


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 21, 2022)

The Rocker said:


> I can't take Apple Pay anymore because Apple no longer allows Russian websites to use their services.


Well that sucks. Bitcoin then?  Rubles. Where is the link to your site?   Are you running any deals on Hostility or Animal Pak?


----------



## Yano (Oct 21, 2022)

The Rocker said:


> I understand and appreciate your story. I've heard similar ones from guys who came up in the 80s, 90s and 00s. Do you think it's fair to compare the supplement industry of the '80s to that of today? Because I've seen the industry change quite a bit just since the early-mid 2010s when outlandish packaging and proprietary blends were still the norm.
> 
> I'm not questioning that the influencers are on gear. But I don't think that means supplements don't have a place at all, especially for natty guys.
> 
> ...


I'm in my mid 50s like many of the guys here. Been around supplements and all this jazz since the early 80's. Here's the God's honest truth as I see it. All you need for pre-workout is a good strong cup  or two of coffee. Just my opinion mind  you but it's worked for over  30 years.


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 21, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> I said smith machine squats. That is a true test of strength right there. Why don’t you recommend smith machine bench?  The smith machine rules.


You can do it but only if you use clips. Practice safe sets, stay healthy my friend!


----------



## Test_subject (Oct 21, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> I said smith machine squats. That is a true test of strength right there. Why don’t you recommend smith machine bench?  The smith machine rules.


Smith machines recruit the stabilizer muscles so much more than the shitty free weight version.


----------



## Joliver (Oct 21, 2022)

The Rocker said:


> Maybe insensitive is the wrong word. Just seems like if a dude asks a genuine question about supplements around here, he gets told to essentially suck dicks.
> 
> I agree with everything you just said.
> 
> This is the type of horse manure I'm talking about. But at least you admit creatine is good.



I'm going to get a bit serious for a second.

You're crying because people make fun of supplements. Let's assume a supplement is good. You take it. It works. It's got some science behind it.

Instead of being sad that we don't like it...try defending it. You make an honest argument about a supplement, back it up with some logic and super duper facts...and I'll not mock it.

What happened here was you defended an entire supplement company. And here's why I know it's bullshit:

Creatine is great. I really do like creatine. I take it every day and have for YEARS. ~5 grams a day.

I buy creatine for ~$45 bucks for a kilogram.  That's 200 days for less than $50 bucks.

Your fella fouad abiadaadadad (sp?) Sells 60 days (@5gs per day) of creatine for ~$40 bucks. 

You think your dude makes creatine? You think he has a factory with beakers and some chick with her tits hanging out and a PhD  pushing buttons and making it himself? Or do you think he drop ships it from my company cause he buys it at the same price as I do and relies on people like you to spread his gospel of money? 

I also saw his whey protein is ~$40 bucks. Whey is a byproduct (used to be a WASTE product) of cheese manufacturing. I buy it for $16 bucks for 2lbs at Aldi. 

Is his waste product better than my waste product? Better yet does your bro even own a dairy or cattle? No? Interesting. So his is $40 bucks because his name is on it...and mine just says "protein supplement" or some generic shit. 

I occasionally drink walmart's equate pre workout. $9 for 30 servings. I don't know what's in "hosstile " but I'd bet I can just drink more of the cheap shit and get the same thing without paying $50 damn dollars for his pre-work.

In summary, I'm sure you'd rather me post funny stuff than to call you a sucker. But you are, in fact, a sucker that verifiably pays too much for stuff that should be cheap. 

I'm ok with you being a sucker. But I don't like for you to sucker anyone else. 

So....in summary, if it's a supplement you want to argue about, let's do it. But arguing for a supplement company carte blanche--that doesn't even manufacture it's supplements--is fairly transparent.


----------



## TomJ (Oct 21, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> If it's Turkesterone i'm so buying it, then leaving a review strictly based on speed of answering emails and t/a.


thats the only thing TO review when buying turkesterone, because there is zero effect from the product itself to review. 

Maybe oculd review on how tasty the tabs are or the packaging


----------



## TomJ (Oct 21, 2022)

The Rocker said:


> Test boosters and pump formulas do work really well.


come on man, we have expert trolls here, youre gonna have to do better than this


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 21, 2022)

There’s some okay health supplements. 
The only ones that help build muscle are protein, eaas, and creatine. 
So it’s shit you can get in food.
This whole thread is dumb as fuck. 
Hostile is overpriced. 
It your supplement cost more than drugs you’re a retard. 
🤔 what will I get more out of 2 bottles of testosterone or a dumb fucking pump product. 
If I want a pump product I’ll take igf and anadrol if you can’t have a good workout on those then just hang it up and do something else.


----------



## quackattack (Oct 21, 2022)

Joliver said:


> You think he has a factory with beakers and *some chick with her tits hanging out* and a PhD  pushing buttons and making it himself?


Is this a common occurrence in laboratory settings?


----------



## The Rocker (Oct 21, 2022)

Joliver said:


> I'm going to get a bit serious for a second.
> 
> You're crying because people make fun of supplements. Let's assume a supplement is good. You take it. It works. It's got some science behind it.
> 
> ...


I actually don't buy creatine through Hosstile because of the price. I generally prefer Allmax or whatever brand I can get it for cheaper. Though Hosstility has creatine in it, so that takes care of my intake on my workout days.

His whey protein is a lot better than the other ones on the market. Most have amino spiking, which Fouad has talked about quite a bit in YouTube videos. I usually buy cheaper whey from Allmax or just drunk Muscle Milk bottles 🍼 but the quality of his product can't be denied.  It's not as simple as saying that it costs more just because his name is on it. He also uses grass fed cows. 

You're totally misunderstanding what pre -workout is if you think any amount of  servings of Equate could equal a half scoop of Hosstility. Equate is literally just caffeinated water. More Plates More Dates has talked about his on his YouTube channel quite a bit. These cheap pre-workout are void of any performance enhancing ingredients. It's just flavored caffeine. If you want that, cool. But it doesn't compare to the ingredients of Hosstility. 

I'm not a sucker if I'm getting results with the products.

I never meant to sound like I was defending an entire brand. Hosstile is my favorite brand, but I generally buy the basics (whey, creatine, etc) elsewhere.


----------



## Joliver (Oct 21, 2022)

quackattack said:


> Is this a common occurrence in laboratory settings?



Yes. When I was running an ecdysteroids manufacturing lab back in the day, all of the "scientists" had to be women, supple boobs hanging out of exxxtra small crop tops, nice butt in tights or short skirts, and bare well manicured feet to stomp the roids out of the locusts we imported from some third world hell hole. AND...they had to wear glasses--even if they had perfect vision.

When it turned out ecdysteroids we're bunk, I just made the lab a strip club.

#WomenInStem


----------



## eazy (Oct 21, 2022)

The Rocker said:


> I'm getting results with the products


please post a pic


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 21, 2022)

The Rocker said:


> I actually don't buy creatine through Hosstile because of the price. I generally prefer Allmax or whatever brand I can get it for cheaper. Though Hosstility has creatine in it, so that takes care of my intake on my workout days.
> 
> His whey protein is a lot better than the other ones on the market. Most have amino spiking, which Fouad has talked about quite a bit in YouTube videos. I usually buy cheaper whey from Allmax or just drunk Muscle Milk bottles 🍼 but the quality of his product can't be denied.  It's not as simple as saying that it costs more just because his name is on it. He also uses grass fed cows.
> 
> ...


What results are you getting that you wouldn’t with just a consistent proper diet and training


----------



## The Rocker (Oct 21, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> What results are you getting that you wouldn’t with just a consistent proper diet and training


With which supplement?

With Hosstility, the quality of my workouts improves quite a bit.


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 21, 2022)

The Rocker said:


> With which supplement?
> 
> With Hosstility, the quality of my workouts improves quite a bit.


Holy fuck!!!!! I can’t with those guy


----------



## The Rocker (Oct 21, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Holy fuck!!!!! I can’t with those guy


You make no sense at all. I answered your motherfucking question.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 21, 2022)

gettin tense in here


----------



## Joliver (Oct 21, 2022)

God damn it. I never intended my Friday to be dedicated to fighting a "brand loyalist"--no matter the brand. But...here we are. So here we go.



The Rocker said:


> I actually don't buy creatine through Hosstile because of the price. I generally prefer Allmax or whatever brand I can get it for cheaper. Though Hosstility has creatine in it, so that takes care of my intake on my workout days.



Well, that's smart. Ish. 



The Rocker said:


> His whey protein is a lot better than the other ones on the market. Most have amino spiking, which Fouad has talked about quite a bit in YouTube videos. I usually buy cheaper whey from Allmax or just drunk Muscle Milk bottles 🍼 but the quality of his product can't be denied.  It's not as simple as saying that it costs more just because his name is on it. He also uses grass fed cows.



This is an imperfect understanding of protein digestion and synthesis. Whey is a "complete protein." A complete protein has all nine essential aminos that cannot be synthesized by the body. All complete proteins are digested into their constituent aminos to be resynthesized somewhere in the body or to be oxidized for "fuel." If one "spiked" their protein with all the essential aminos of a complete protein, the body doesn't know the difference, quite frankly. 

"Amino spiking" is the battle cry of supplement companies that have "pure protein." 

I've just described to you where whey comes from. It's trash. Trash from making cheese. It's sold in bulk. I've bought 50kgs of it in a fertilizer bag from a local dairy. Adding a synthesized amino to "bump" the protein content is more expensive than scraping the trash whey off the top of the vat. 

And I raise cattle...so I won't even waste the "LOL" on "grass fed cows."



The Rocker said:


> You're totally misunderstanding what pre -workout is if you think any amount of  servings of Equate could equal a half scoop of Hosstility. Equate is literally just caffeinated water. More Plates More Dates has talked about his on his YouTube channel quite a bit. These cheap pre-workout are void of any performance enhancing ingredients. It's just flavored caffeine. If you want that, cool. But it doesn't compare to the ingredients of Hosstility.



I don't partake in pre-work often...mostly use it as a coffee replacement during the summer when I don't want to be hotter than hell.  Bear in mind.... pre-work out is only SUPPOSED to be a stimulant. It doesn't "build muscle." 

But my caffeinated water has about 80% of the ingredients that your high dollar pre has. Excluding the weird "mushroom complex." 

"Mushroom complex...lmao...god damn."--PT Barnum 








The Rocker said:


> I'm not a sucker if I'm getting results with the products.
> 
> I never meant to sound like I was defending an entire brand. Hosstile is my favorite brand, but I generally buy the basics (whey, creatine, etc) elsewhere.



You CAN be both a sucker, and getting results. 

If I have an optimal workout and perfect diet and eat catnip before every squat session, it doesn't mean it had any part in my squat PR. Placebo is a hell of a drug. 

But, keep on getting results. If you like what use, feel it's worth it, keep on keeping on. But don't expect everyone to agree or praise you for it.


----------



## CJ (Oct 21, 2022)

Joliver said:


> God damn it. I never intended my Friday to be dedicated to fighting a "brand loyalist"--no matter the brand. But...here we are. So here we go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you're saying catnip gets gainzzz. Loud and clear buddy!!!  💪🐈💪


----------



## eazy (Oct 21, 2022)

Joliver said:


> getting results


jury is still out


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 21, 2022)

This has been discussed here so many times. We have all agreed that straight bull semen is the most anabolic supplement you can get. We also agreed that the longer it is exposed to air the quicker it degrades. Make friends with a rancher and take it right from the bull himself!


----------



## Joliver (Oct 21, 2022)

CJ said:


> So you're saying catnip gets gainzzz. Loud and clear buddy!!!  💪🐈💪



Don't make me find the pubmed study....


----------



## Test_subject (Oct 21, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Don't make me find the pubmed study....
> 
> View attachment 30805


That cat on the left is a fucking unit.


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 21, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> That cat on the left is a fucking unit.


Must be those hostile supplements


----------



## Test_subject (Oct 21, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Must be those hostile supplements


It’s Fuad’s cat.


----------



## CJ (Oct 21, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Don't make me find the pubmed study....
> 
> View attachment 30805


I'd like to see it. And not just the abstract!!!


----------



## Joliver (Oct 21, 2022)

CJ said:


> I'd like to see it. And not just the abstract!!!



Catnip is a vasodilator and therefore a cheaper substitute for hosstile as a pre workout. 

Read 'em....and fuggin' weep. 









						Nepeta cataria L. var. citriodora (Becker) increases penile erection in rats - PubMed
					

It was suggested that NC increases penile erection and slightly improves male rat sexual behavior by an action on dopaminergic systems.




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## The Rocker (Oct 21, 2022)

Joliver said:


> God damn it. I never intended my Friday to be dedicated to fighting a "brand loyalist"--no matter the brand. But...here we are. So here we go.


I really don't think I'm a brand loyalist if I'm buying from at least three different companies, and occasionally buying Muscle Milk for the convenience of it.




Joliver said:


> Well, that's smart. Ish.


I don't see the point of paying $40 for creatine. I understand inflation (I can no longer get it for $15 like I was a few years ago) but there are plenty of good options under $30.



Joliver said:


> This is an imperfect understanding of protein digestion and synthesis. Whey is a "complete protein." A complete protein has all nine essential aminos that cannot be synthesized by the body. All complete proteins are digested into their constituent aminos to be resynthesized somewhere in the body or to be oxidized for "fuel." If one "spiked" their protein with all the essential aminos of a complete protein, the body doesn't know the difference, quite frankly.
> 
> "Amino spiking" is the battle cry of supplement companies that have "pure protein."
> 
> I've just described to you where whey comes from. It's trash. Trash from making cheese. It's sold in bulk. I've bought 50kgs of it in a fertilizer bag from a local dairy. Adding a synthesized amino to "bump" the protein content is more expensive than scraping the trash whey off the top of the vat.


So if it's the byproduct of the cheese making process, then does that really mean all whey proteins on the market are created equally? I usually can find some off brand whey proteins on DPS nutrition for dirt cheap but I always figured they are not as beneficial.

I hadn't heard of "amino spiking" until the rise of companies like Jym circa 2016. Before that I never knew the difference.



Joliver said:


> And I raise cattle...so I won't even waste the "LOL" on "grass fed cows."


Why is that? I'd genuinely like to know.



Joliver said:


> I don't partake in pre-work often...mostly use it as a coffee replacement during the summer when I don't want to be hotter than hell.  Bear in mind.... pre-work out is only SUPPOSED to be a stimulant. It doesn't "build muscle."
> 
> But my caffeinated water has about 80% of the ingredients that your high dollar pre has. Excluding the weird "mushroom complex."
> 
> ...


Many of the ingredients are the same, but the dosages aren't even close. That's why I said Fouad Abiad's supplement is clinically dosed. Look how much more you're getting in one serving.



Joliver said:


> You CAN be both a sucker, and getting results.
> 
> If I have an optimal workout and perfect diet and eat catnip before every squat session, it doesn't mean it had any part in my squat PR. Placebo is a hell of a drug.
> 
> But, keep on getting results. If you like what use, feel it's worth it, keep on keeping on. But don't expect everyone to agree or praise you for it.


I understand the placebo effect. But at a certain point you have to acknowledge it's not placebo.

I have been taking a break from Hosstility with the new Animal pre-workout called Primal. It's still pretty good, but not nearly as noticeable of a difference as Hosstility. So I'm ready to buy more of that.


----------



## Test_subject (Oct 21, 2022)

The Rocker said:


> I really don't think I'm a brand loyalist if I'm buying from at least three different companies, and occasionally buying Muscle Milk for the convenience of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I drink cold black coffee and eat a bag of Skittles as a PWO and I do OK in the gym 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Send0 (Oct 21, 2022)

The Rocker said:


> So if it's the byproduct of the cheese making process, then does that really mean all whey proteins on the market are created equally?


The "quality" has to do with the filtration process used. Isolate is filtered at a lower/finer micron, and is the reason why the protein content is higher and carb/fat content lower in isolate compared to whey concentrate.

The other part of "quality" may have to do with the drying process, which can effect how well something mixes... but these days this is pretty much a non issue across the vast majority of whey powder products.

With that said, two isolate products are not necessarily created equally... but the difference in quality should be negligible. The main difference the consumer may notice would be the taste; which has nothing to do with the quality of the product.

Everything else added to protein products is done pretty much for the purpose of marketing.



The Rocker said:


> I understand the placebo effect. But at a certain point you have to acknowledge it's not placebo.


It's been known that placebo continues to work in some people, even when they know there is no active ingredient in something.









						Placebos produce effect even when patients know it’s just sugar
					

A new study suggests that placebos still work even when people know they’re receiving pills with no active ingredient.




					www.apa.org


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 21, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> I drink cold black coffee and eat a bag of Skittles as a PWO and I do OK in the gym 🤷‍♂️


Gushers right before a heavy set is where it's at!


----------



## Joliver (Oct 21, 2022)

The Rocker said:


> I really don't think I'm a brand loyalist if I'm buying from at least three different companies, and occasionally buying Muscle Milk for the convenience of it.



I say "brand loyalist" but what I mean is you believe that brands and branding justify the expense of a similar product. The "you get what you pay for" mentality.

It's just not always the case. Especially with whey protein. THere is so much "complete protein" it's a huge problem.









						One pound of cheese makes nine pounds of whey. Where does it all go?
					

America is in the middle of an historic cheese glut. But pound for pound, dairies produce more whey than they do anything else. That means an intractable problem for the industry—and a potential opportunity for entrepreneurs.




					thecounter.org
				












						Yogurt Companies Face Whey Disposal Problem
					

Greek yogurt is a booming $2 billion a year industry with popular brands including Chobani and Dannon. But it produces millions of pounds of waste that industry insiders are scrambling to figure out what to do with, Modern Farmer reports. Greek yogurt is strained, unlike other varieties of...




					www.environmentalleader.com
				




Now why in the absolute hell would a company need cheat on a product that they can't give away? Some places fertilize their fields with it just to get rid of it.

Is it all the same? Some is refined into smaller particles so it mixes better. Is that worth something? Maybe to someone. Not me, though.

In fact I prefer the less refined whey because it increases its gastric emptying and digestion time.

Some places have more filler for taste, etc. But mine is 160 cals for 30g of protein. Do the math and you'll see there's 40 cals of non-protein. And I'm ok with that for the cost.



The Rocker said:


> Why is that? I'd genuinely like to know.



Because people that raise grass fed cattle have to submit a one time affidavit declaring that "_their diet is derived solely from forage, and animals cannot be fed grain or grain by-products and must have continuous access to pasture during the growing season until slaughter."_

Then I get my "grass fed" label. I can jam all the synoxex, tren, ralgro, cotton candy, dirt, and plastic I want in there... depending on how despicable I am.

"Growing season" is a loophole also up for debate. But that's a long story and I don't have time for it.

My cattle are mostly grass fed unless they need some supplementary....etc. either way...I'm not getting caught if I pull some shit. You're buying paper in a lot of cases.




The Rocker said:


> Many of the ingredients are the same, but the dosages aren't even close. That's why I said Fouad Abiad's supplement is clinically dosed. Look how much more you're getting in one serving.



The doses aren't close because you're eating damn near 4 times as much per scoop. Multiply mine by 4. Then compare.



The Rocker said:


> I understand the placebo effect. But at a certain point you have to acknowledge it's not placebo.
> 
> I have been taking a break from Hosstility with the new Animal pre-workout called Primal. It's still pretty good, but not nearly as noticeable of a difference as Hosstility. So I'm ready to buy more of that.



Again, what you're doing is fine...for you. But you came in here guns blazing making generalized accusations of bias against supplements. 

I have perfectly good and logical reasons for my disdain for most supplements and supplement companies. 

The onus is on you to prove your claim of bias and that your supplements have value outside of your emotional attachment to them. 

But creatine is great...and shit. 

Now I'm not going to keep bouncing around and doing this all day...I have to finish work so I can get out to the farm to drink beer, pet the cows and start a bonfire.


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 21, 2022)

but seriously Humapro and sherbet it’s all you ever need. Don’t even waste money on that food stuff.


----------



## Joliver (Oct 21, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> but seriously Humapro and sherbet it’s all you ever need. Don’t even waste money on that food stuff.



Clock's ticking. ⏱️👀


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 21, 2022)

I’m just saying look at these nutrition facts. Talk about easy digestion and maximal recovery post workout


----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 21, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I’m just saying look at these nutrition facts. Talk about easy digestion and maximal recovery post workout


Stopping at Walmart on the way home. Put me down as one!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 21, 2022)

The Rocker said:


> I actually don't buy creatine through Hosstile because of the price. I generally prefer Allmax or whatever brand I can get it for cheaper. Though Hosstility has creatine in it, so that takes care of my intake on my workout days.
> 
> His whey protein is a lot better than the other ones on the market. Most have amino spiking, which Fouad has talked about quite a bit in YouTube videos. I usually buy cheaper whey from Allmax or just drunk Muscle Milk bottles 🍼 but the quality of his product can't be denied.  It's not as simple as saying that it costs more just because his name is on it. He also uses grass fed cows.
> 
> ...


I feel like every interaction with you is like knocking over the retarded kid in high school. But here goes. 



Hostility on left.                   Gorilla on right

Serving size:
1 scoop of hostility = 2 scoops of gorilla 
Same number of servings per container 
Same price per container 

You can keep your “mushrooms”. Gorilla has more of all the rest of the stuff. 

Do you take steroids?


----------



## The Rocker (Oct 21, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I feel like every interaction with you is like knocking over the retarded kid in high school. But here goes.
> 
> View attachment 30816
> 
> ...


I've been thinking of trying Gorilla Mode. Derek is a very knowledgeable guy.

I don't take steroids.


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 21, 2022)

The Rocker said:


> I don't take steroids.


You should so you stop wasting money or supplements


----------



## The Rocker (Oct 21, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You should so you stop wasting money or supplements


It's not a waste.

Waste of money is things like t-shirts, shoes, jeans, etc which I only buy when I have to.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 21, 2022)

My view of the majority of 'supplements' past and present on the market:
If it actually works, the FDA will end up banning it.
If you want real results and something that actually works, take @RiR0s advice above.


----------



## Yano (Oct 21, 2022)

One old mans opinion but - If your diet is on point and your eating properly , you don't have a need for supplements and you are only  throwing money away you could be spending on 10 more lbs of chicken or beef.  🤷‍♂️


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 21, 2022)

The Rocker said:


> It's not a waste.
> 
> Waste of money is things like t-shirts, shoes, jeans, etc which I only buy when I have to.


With the supplement industry being about as regulated as UGL steroids, you’d have better result buying gear from naps than you would supplements


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 21, 2022)

The Rocker said:


> It's not a waste.
> 
> Waste of money is things like t-shirts, shoes, jeans, etc which I only buy when I have to.


What?? So you’re a scrub who wastes money on supplements instead of wearing decent clothes and shoes? 
Who the fuck is this guy


----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 21, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> What?? So you’re a scrub who wastes money on supplements instead of wearing decent clothes and shoes?
> Who the fuck is this guy


I can't talk I just had to trade in my shoes for sherbert 🤣


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 21, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> I can't talk I just had to trade in my shoes for sherbert 🤣


Jesus Slab it’s like $2


----------



## The Rocker (Oct 21, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> What?? So you’re a scrub who wastes money on supplements instead of wearing decent clothes and shoes?
> Who the fuck is this guy


You bastard, I never said that.

Point is I can buy t shirts for cheap. Hoodies and jackets last year's. No need to spend $80 on some Nike hoodie when they money can go towards achieving goals. I don't need them pairs of shoes and never Gunna waste my money on Jordans


----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 21, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Jesus Slab it’s like $2


Not when you buy it by the pallet! I'm all in! 🤣


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 21, 2022)

The Rocker said:


> You bastard, I never said that.
> 
> Point is I can buy t shirts for cheap. Hoodies and jackets last year's. No need to spend $80 on some Nike hoodie when they money can go towards achieving goals. I don't need them pairs of shoes and never Gunna waste my money on Jordans


Who is talking about nike hoodies and Jordan’s? Is that what you think is nice clothes and shoes? Wtf


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 21, 2022)

Not “wasting money on clothes and shoes” wastes money on useless supplements
Can you post a pic of what these supplements have done for you


----------



## The Rocker (Oct 21, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Who is talking about nike hoodies and Jordan’s? Is that what you think is nice clothes and shoes? Wtf


Well then what were you talking about?


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 21, 2022)

The Rocker said:


> Well then what were you talking about?


Not ugly ass Jordan’s and Nike


----------



## The Rocker (Oct 21, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Not ugly ass Jordan’s and Nike


Then we agree on that. I like Under armour shoes which are cheap. I buy multi pack shirts, Hosstile merch and occasionally gym shirts


----------



## GreenAmine (Oct 21, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Yes. When I was running an ecdysteroids manufacturing lab back in the day, all of the "scientists" had to be women, supple boobs hanging out of exxxtra small crop tops, nice butt in tights or short skirts, and bare well manicured feet to stomp the roids out of the locusts we imported from some third world hell hole. AND...they had to wear glasses--even if they had perfect vision.
> 
> When it turned out ecdysteroids we're bunk, I just made the lab a strip club.
> 
> #WomenInStem


That is some high-grade nerd porn there, man. You really got my attention when you mentioned locusts.


----------



## Test_subject (Oct 21, 2022)

GreenAmine said:


> That is some high-grade nerd porn there, man. You really got my attention when you mentioned locusts.


You guys are fucking weird.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 21, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> You guys are fucking weird.


uh booking.yeah


----------



## shackleford (Oct 21, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Not ugly ass Jordan’s and Nike


Muck boots.
Tell em @Joliver


----------



## The Rocker (Oct 21, 2022)

shackleford said:


> Muck boots.
> Tell em @Joliver


What the hell is a muck boot?


----------



## shackleford (Oct 21, 2022)

The Rocker said:


> What the hell is a muck boot?


How old are you?


----------



## The Rocker (Oct 21, 2022)

shackleford said:


> How old are you?


I'm in my early 30s


----------



## Joliver (Oct 21, 2022)

shackleford said:


> Muck boots.
> Tell em @Joliver



The champagne of footwear. 

/Thread.


----------



## shackleford (Oct 21, 2022)

The Rocker said:


> What the hell is a muck boot?


its a boot.
some would say it is the champagne of footwear.
I would have to agree.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 21, 2022)

I have it figured out. This is mindless’ alt account and he’s finally showing his true, austistic self.


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Oct 22, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> I have it figured out. This is mindless’ alt account and he’s finally showing his true, austistic self.



i'm done feeding him. Have your fun then cut him off. i give him one day of talking to himself with zero replies and he'll limp off to another forum.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 22, 2022)

The Rocker said:


> It's a stale, old act. Of course these mainstream products will have lesser effects on seasoned steroid users, but that doesn't make them useless or a waste of money for the general public.
> 
> Of course supplements were more effective 20 years ago when you could buy Andro at the grocery store. But the government has taken away our right to decide and supplement companies such as UNIVERSAL have done a wonderful job reformulating their products to meet the new standards.
> 
> When people ask about supplements here, they are met with mockery and calls to consume male semen. This is incredibly insensitive and not constructive. Why would you not want to give a serious answer?


Fuck off you tool bag cocksucking little fuck..

Go back to 2015 and climb under the fucking rock you came out from.
You fucking pond scum douche.

No pond scum is to good and your definelty no a douche because that goes in a virgina and you def don’t get any virgina..

You fucking turd eating, fart smelling,
Shit  eating off dick eating fag after it’s been in your own ass . 
This place has no need for trolling fucks. 
Good day sir


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 22, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Not “wasting money on clothes and shoes” wastes money on useless supplements
> Can you post a pic of what these supplements have done for you


This is what I want to see.  Hey OP, how about post up a picture in this thread so we can see how you have benefitted from these supps.  Better yet, a before and after picture.  My bet, not gonna happen.  Oh, and not once in your arguments for your supplements have you produced any objective supportive evidence whatsoever.  Only it's great shit cause I think it's great shit.  No, really guys, I'm serious.......

But thanks for the chuckle.  I always get a kick when guys post self-depricating humor.


----------



## hard_gains (Oct 22, 2022)

BRICKS said:


> This is what I want to see.  Hey OP, how about post up a picture in this thread so we can see how you have benefitted from these supps.  Better yet, a before and after picture.  My bet, not gonna happen.  Oh, and not once in your arguments for your supplements have you produced any objective supportive evidence whatsoever.  Only it's great shit cause I think it's great shit.  No, really guys, I'm serious.......
> 
> But thanks for the chuckle.  I always get a kick when guys post self-depricating humor.





Boom proof supplements work. My 3 year journey. Thanks muscle milk.


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Oct 22, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> View attachment 30851
> 
> Boom proof supplements work. My 3 year journey. Thanks muscle milk.



Been using Melanotan 2² i see. Niiiice.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 22, 2022)

The Rocker said:


> It's a stale, old act. Of course these mainstream products will have lesser effects on seasoned steroid users, but that doesn't make them useless or a waste of money for the general public.
> 
> Of course supplements were more effective 20 years ago when you could buy Andro at the grocery store. But the government has taken away our right to decide and supplement companies such as UNIVERSAL have done a wonderful job reformulating their products to meet the new standards.
> 
> When people ask about supplements here, they are met with mockery and calls to consume male semen. This is incredibly insensitive and not constructive. Why would you not want to give a serious answer?


You're annoying did you know that?


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 22, 2022)

Still waiting for that progress pic.  Anybody can talk the talk.....


----------



## BrotherIron (Oct 22, 2022)

99% of the supps out there just plain shit. There are a few but why not foc


hard_gains said:


> View attachment 30851
> 
> Boom proof supplements work. My 3 year journey. Thanks muscle milk.


Nice tan


----------



## Test_subject (Oct 22, 2022)

Guys stop being mean to the troll. His input is just as valuable as anyone’s.  Being mean to trolls is the reason that we have trolls. 

That may make zero sense but don’t ask questions.  It’s like a more confusing chicken-or-egg conundrum — just go with it.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 23, 2022)

TomJ said:


> come on man, we have expert trolls here, youre gonna have to do better than this



🌳 { 😶‍🌫️ } 🌳​


----------

